# Rocky Fork fishing the docks?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Planning to hit the docks (first time) this weekend. Primarily, I’m looking to set-up/learn how to use my Elite 4, but I will obviously be fishing too. Would you suggest ice rods or “normal” crappie rods (7’) for fishing the docks with sonar?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I fish the docks off and on all winter, for me at the docks I bought a couple of short lite action rods to verticle jig them.easier to fish them with 4'-4'6" rod doing this, been doing pretty good last couple weeks.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Use your ice rods


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

9Left said:


> Use your ice rods


Question: Are you talking fishing the docks, from the docks, or fishing from a boat? I've never been to Rocky Fork and would like to go but, if it's possible to fish on foot in the winter, it would be easier to leave the boat at home.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Fish from the docks, deep water area , good winter fixing for deep crappie, perch, eyes. I was there this morning fished couple hours before day break







caught 25-30 ,kept a dozen.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What bait(s) were you using?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

1.5" black and chart. Tube tail on a 1/16 oz jig, only bait I used .


----------



## mkl (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome. I may need to try that sometime in January. Any access issues with getting to the docks to fish, or is it just general park area and accessible to anyone all winter?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Anyone can fish them through the winter


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

docks are always hit or miss, I been 4 times now had 1 stellar day and 3 crappy ones, my buddies have all had the same type of success, about 1 in 4 trips was really good with the rest mediocre, they get hammered ( not uncommon for there to be 20 guys on the docks in a morning) and a lot of the fish are really gun shy, with graph youll see dozens of lookers but wont commit, best advice is be early, the first ones there is best, don't get discouraged if your not doing well, millions of trees under all the docks so expect to retie new lure/jig on every few minutes, LOL hardly any saugeyes have showed up yet, gill bite has been decent, crappies are on/off and the perch have been good sized when you get them. Keep mo9ving around till you find some fish, once action slows move again. Good luck

Yes dock are accessible all winter long, good bait available at North Shore bait, always a great place to stop.

Salmonid


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I fished the docks today for the first time. Caught a total of about two dozen in 6hrs (didn’t keep any fish). They seemed to come in waves with long slow periods. All fish were caught on a 1/16oz pink jig head with a white BG baby shad. Most were taken on an ice rod, and I was able to follow one on the fish finder (first time for me).

I probably could have done better, but was mainly interested in learning how to use the fish finder. Probably not the best place to learn. I was able to follow my jig in “open” areas. But, I got nothing but noise when I got near the dock anchors. I guess this is normal around that much metal?


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

when you guys mean the docks are you referring to the ones by the ramp on North Shore Drive ?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

No, the docks on east end , east end where old marina was , it's where most sail boats are docked during season. The water is shallow to very deep under these docks .


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes,the docks at N shore.No fish at the other ones!  Actually,fishing there has went WAAY down and pressure has gone WAAAY up in last yr or two.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

It is what it is.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fish the docks... I just use my ice rods and waxies...and no not the ones at north shore ramp, the other ones where the big building with a deck is


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

Anyone fishing over at Rocky Fork lately?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

My buddies been hitting it lately. Doing only Ok. A few crappies. Some keepers it seems the gill and perch bite has died and only a rare saugeye being caught. Only heard of 1 nice one( keeper) so far. The first light bite has been best. Docks getting hammered every day. My buddy was down one morning last week for about 4 hrs said over 20 folks had come and gone


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

could someone post an aerial view of said docks. I still am not sure of the exact location.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Docks are across from dam on the SE corner of the lake. Some near ramp and go all along that bank up to old marina / restaurant bldg.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

marv said:


> could someone post an aerial view of said docks. I still am not sure of the exact location.





marv said:


> could someone post an aerial view of said docks. I still am not sure of the exact location.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

its the docks on the east end of the lake... next to the big building... how exact you want us to get here?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

9Left said:


> its the docks on the east end of the lake... next to the big building... how exact you want us to get here?


Maybe he wants waypoints!


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

still not sure. need pics and detailed directions


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

marv said:


> still not sure. need pics and detailed directions


not sure your going to get much more help than you have......and that was more than i have seen most get. google works pretty well.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

This thread is now 3 weeks old, has anyone been doing any good on Crappie lately? last month they seemed to be scattered when We fished there, if this weather holds out I may fish RF again this year.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Its not that they were scattered as much as there's about 500% more people fishing there now.I said that earlier but someone didn't like it and removed it.That fishery is getting hammered and its now showing.By fishery I mean the docks.The rest of the lake still fishes really well.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Its not that they were scattered as much as there's about 500% more people fishing there now.I said that earlier but someone didn't like it and removed it.That fishery is getting hammered and its now showing.By fishery I mean the docks.The rest of the lake still fishes really well.


Yes I caught your post, if I come out Id be fishing from a boat, so no worries, I'm just curious how the bite might be in late Dec.?


----------



## nikmark (May 26, 2009)

Try this:
https://webapp.navionics.com/#@14&key=wfenFjqh|N

Zoom in or zoom out and you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

ty cajun


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

anyone been to the lake lately ?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

my buddy fished it Sunday am, and didn't do worth a hoot, neither did the other 20+ folks that all came and left while he was there, I think he ended up with 3 crappies in about 6 hrs. water was rising and loads of debris in the area, so much he couldn't use a graph and the current was moving his lines


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

That doesn't sound like fun


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm kicking the idea around of heading there at 4:00am. I will probable just hit the CJ docks instead more than likely. I would prefer RF but it 60 miles each way for me and only 10 to CJ.


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

Salmonid said:


> my buddy fished it Sunday am, and didn't do worth a hoot, neither did the other 20+ folks that all came and left while he was there, I think he ended up with 3 crappies in about 6 hrs. water was rising and loads of debris in the area, so much he couldn't use a graph and the current was moving his lines


Mark where is the best shot to catch a Walleye / Saugeye..... Is below the damn at Deer Creek producing anything that you know of.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I fished the docks on Christmas Eve morning for about 6hrs, and only caught 2 tiny crappie. The water was muddy and full of debris. I was lucky to get a spot on a dock as they were “full” by 8am. A lot of people NOT catching fish. It seems like Marv is the only one in Ohio that had trouble finding the docks. I’m not planning on making the drive up there until there is some skim ice to break (January 2017?).


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

If you like fishing with a lot of people tell the exact spots where you fish on OGF.


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

yep Greg, some just dont get it.


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

marv said:


> yep Greg, some just dont get it.


So Marv...is your comment directed at me....someone else perhaps.....On a fishing forum I would think it's common to talk about what's working, tips and techniques, places to try and so on. It's a public forum where people are sharing what they know. I didn't see anyone ask for way points. I know I didn't. I guess maybe you just felt the need to be a smart ass today. Nice start to the New Year Marv.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m genuinely sorry if this thread increased the traffic on the docks. It certainly not my intention to burn someone’s secret spot (I’ve been on the losing end of that before). I was under the impression that all of the docks at RF were fairly heavily fished. For what it is worth, I think there are FAR better locations to catch crappie from shore at RF with MUCH less traffic.

The only reason that I went to the docks was to work on my sonar skills, and refine my ice bucket:


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 24, 2013)

Rooster said:


> I’m genuinely sorry if this thread increased the traffic on the docks. It certainly not my intention to burn someone’s secret spot (I’ve been on the losing end of that before). I was under the impression that all of the docks at RF were fairly heavily fished. For what it is worth, I think there are FAR better locations to catch crappie from shore at RF with MUCH less traffic.
> 
> The only reason that I went to the docks was to work on my sonar skills, and refine my ice bucket:


You haven't done anything wrong. This is a public forum where everyone should feel free to ask anything they want. No one is forced to leave a reply or offer help. If someone does then the forum was used in the way it was intended to be used. Helpful. 

If a person feels their honey hole has been exposed then they are delusional because it doesn't belong to them in the first place. It's almost a hypocritical approach to the forum to come here and extract what you want but try and covent what's not yours.

News flash....when there's no ice to be found the docks are gong to get busy as long as they are producing. It's hit or miss anywhere you go. That's the nature of public fishing.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

well heres a little twist. Not sure exactly where but I saw a newspaper article saying that there are plans to add locked gates to the end of the docks at the marina there to keep everyone off except for the registered dock slip owners. Did not see a time frame on this but it could be coming. 

I used to fish the docks a good bit years ago but like others the amount of people and lack of fish production made me move on. I have since learned that that lake as well as other lakes and creeks around there are far more productive if you get out and explore and cast. spillways should be banging this week when the levels finally drop.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Figured that might be coming,w/the amount of line,twisters,tubes,cigarette butts,etc. being left by the new "crowd".Sucks,the last few yrs I enjoyed fishing them.Only went 2 times this yr and don't even feel like making the drive again.Sad.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

lol! new crowd? thats funny... typically the most disrespectful slobs tend to be the locals that frequent the place.


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Word ^


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with 9left, LOL and if they lock the gates, it will be during the regular marina season, through Nov 1st they are open as EVERUYONE paid for those "Public" docks so they have to allow folks on them after the last boats are gone from then, Btw this is Ohios state parks rules for every other lake with a marina on it, Acton, Alum, CJBrown, etc. Really nothing to cry about other then the locals who fish it every day down there, the rest of us regulars who are on this forum are not the problem, trust me, its the locals who fish it every day through the season that is what is causing the problems, plus a few boats got broken into this summer I heard.


----------

